
How will spacecraft navigate between the stars? Intergalactic pulsar-based GPS - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/156685-intergalactic-pulsar-based-gps-for-accurate-navigation-between-the-stars
======
stugrey
This is a really interesting approach but the downside is _"the need for a 150
m^2 antenna area or compact light-weighted Xray telescopes and detectors,
which are currently developed for the next generation of X-ray
observatories."_ This really limits it to very large spacecraft, not the type
of spacecraft in use today.

